# Share your thoughts on iPhone 5s coming out soon



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Mark my words the days of expandable memory in phones is nearly done. Google canned it on their devices because app developers would use expandable storage for application functions causing occasional problems and making their products look bad. Also cloud storage is king now...who needs local storage?
> 
> The 64 bit processor seems like an unnecessary step in the mobile phone industry but it is a necessary move for the future of desktop replacement smartphones and was going to happen anyway.


Music on your phone... works better than music in the cloud if you don't have great reception. Also costs less. I love the cloud don't get me wrong... but it costs more money as I see it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Music on your phone... works better than music in the cloud if you don't have great reception. Also costs less. I love the cloud don't get me wrong... but it costs more money as I see it.


Certainly, but you don't have to store it all on your phone at one time. You can sync a selection of music on your device and change it up whenever you want. What I'm trying to say is on board and expandable local storage isn't as important as it once was.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Certainly, but you don't have to store it all on your phone at one time. You can sync a selection of music on your device and change it up whenever you want. What I'm trying to say is on board and expandable local storage isn't as important as it once was.


I actually don't have a ton on my phone. Lol. But it's just a 16gb so it fills up. Plus I have this super cute kid and end up taking videos of him and getting lazy and not putting them on my computer. That fills it up even faster.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Has android come out with a way to auto sync photos like iCloud yet? Is there anything android has that apple doesn't have? The only legitimate claim I've heard is the fact that android has widgets, apple doesn't, which I don't even consider an advantage. I would have a hard time believing it's worth taking the risk switching over to android.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

android is open, the screen is much bigger, you're not limited to what apps you can use, you can do anything with it. Why pay so much for a device, when the manufacturer limits you on what you can do with it? Forces you to buy their apps only? You don't have to hack or jailbreak the device to use any app you please, heck you can rewrite them or make new ones if you know how.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Has android come out with a way to auto sync photos like iCloud yet? Is there anything android has that apple doesn't have? The only legitimate claim I've heard is the fact that android has widgets, apple doesn't, which I don't even consider an advantage. I would have a hard time believing it's worth taking the risk switching over to android.


There are many ways. I'd say the best is Google + automatic photo & video upload...then maybe dropbox...photobucket sucks.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff G said:


> Excellent point! (and not referring to the pen :jester I certainly see the benefit of that.
> 
> I wouldn't say, however, the new 5s will be the same boring phone, as it has a 64-bit processor that is unprecedented in mobile phones thus far.


64 bits of boring dated os..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The problem with this phone is its the same old boring iphone...
> 
> I'm waiting till this fall for the note3. My s3 is still a great phone but I have been working with a mobile blue print app and need the pen...


Agreed!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> 64 bits of boring dated os..


The fact that the processor is 64 bit will be irrelevant until the software takes full advantage of it. Much like the PC industry where the 64 bit shift was largely driven by the gaming industry...now guys like me have to carry around two computers to program our old equipment.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> 64 bits of boring dated os..


You do realize that you are offering a subjective opinion. It would be far more helpful if you offered what exactly makes it boring/dated?


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> *The fact that the processor is 64 bit will be irrelevant until the software takes full advantage of it.* Much like the PC industry where the 64 bit shift was largely driven by the gaming industry...now guys like me have to carry around two computers to program our old equipment.


This is precisely my line of thinking. Further, I think the potential kinks (and I feel it will have them) might have a better chance of being worked out with the next release (iPhone 6?).


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Mark my words the days of expandable memory in phones is nearly done. Google canned it on their devices because app developers would use expandable storage for application functions causing occasional problems and making their products look bad. Also cloud storage is king now...who needs local storage?
> 
> The 64 bit processor seems like an unnecessary step in the mobile phone industry but it is a necessary move for the future of desktop replacement smartphones and was going to happen anyway.


Sorry, the people want the slot the slot will stay for now. Heck Android uses the fact that Apple doesn't have a memory slot as a MAJOR selling point.

While I agree that cloud storage is great, why would I want to pay for storage every month when I could buy a card and be done? 128GB MicroSD for under $90. Just don't see it happening anytime in the near future.

Tab3, Galaxy S5 will have it. Google may be a bit premature in dropping it on the Nexus. Just my opinion.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

tyb525 said:


> android is open, the screen is much bigger, you're not limited to what apps you can use, you can do anything with it. Why pay so much for a device, when the manufacturer limits you on what you can do with it? Forces you to buy their apps only? You don't have to hack or jailbreak the device to use any app you please, heck you can rewrite them or make new ones if you know how.


Actually I am making a stair calculator on my iPad. Not sure why you're suggesting you can only make new apps on the android. Mine is in JavaScript which I think can be used on android too, not sure. I haven't seen any android apps yet that are superior to apples. I use the Toodledo app which works a lot better on apple than it does on android.


Inner10 said:


> There are many ways. I'd say the best is Google + automatic photo & video upload...then maybe dropbox...photobucket sucks.


Oh yeah I remember now, then it publishes it on the web. I remember taking pictures with my android and thinking WTF? Why are all my photos on the Internet? Sure it puts them on private mode not public but I think I prefer the security of iCloud.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Actually I am making a stair calculator on my iPad. Not sure why you're suggesting you can only make new apps on the android. Mine is in JavaScript which I think can be used on android too, not sure. I haven't seen any android apps yet that are superior to apples. I use the Toodledo app which works a lot better on apple than it does on android.
> 
> Oh yeah I remember now, then it publishes it on the web. I remember taking pictures with my android and thinking WTF? Why are all my photos on the Internet? Sure it puts them on private mode not public but I think I prefer the security of iCloud.


If you are worried about security how do you feel about the fingerprint scanner?

Don't like Google plus use dropbox...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I prefer having onboard storage instead of via the cloud. Data ain't cheap and SD cards are quick. The cloud def has its place. For a 16gb difference in a iPhone I can add 128gb to a phone with a men card slot. 

Yes android does vastly more than iOS does. I won't sit here and type up pages of what they can and can't do. If it did then Cydia wouldn't exist. It also feels dated even ios7 already feels dated and its not out yet. It just feels like I'm running a theme. 

I won't be running IOS7 so that tells how how much better Cydia software is over apples rip off versions of the features. 

The more I try to understand the point of the fingerprint scanner the less I get it also. I don't know one person with an iPhone who don't run a case that covers the home button so it won't work anyway. I know there's a few people out there who like to be able to show off they have a iPhone but they are few and far between now its not seen as a cool phone as much anymore because everyone and ya grandma has one lol

Plus like inner says. The security issues of a device that stores your fingerprint could be misused like every other security feature ever has. 

Fingerprint scanners have never taken off for this exact issue. it's easier to bypass than a 4 digit code. 

A retina scanner would be much better lol now that would be cool. What ever happened to that android software that unlocked your phone when you looked at the screen. I think it scanned your facial features and unlocked it. Not 100% secure like retina scanner but still cool.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> A retina scanner would be much better lol now that would be cool. What ever happened to that android software that unlocked your phone when you looked at the screen. I think it scanned your facial features and unlocked it. Not 100% secure like retina scanner but still cool.


My S3 has facial recog.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jeff G said:


> You do realize that you are offering a subjective opinion. It would be far more helpful if you offered what exactly makes it boring/dated?


And do you realize that you seem to be very biased towards Apple?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Apple seem to be having problems with ideas for the last few years. My die hard apple fanboy Mate has been using ios7 for the last few months. Never expected him to switch from apple but he turned around and said it feels like its ripping my wife's galaxy s4 off. I have heard quite a few people say this but to hear him say it really shows how much they are lagging in new tech. They are adding stuff people ain't interested in but trying to hype it up to get people interested. It's the first time I'm not gonna get a new model of iPhone also. The 5c is a good deal though and I can see this selling more than the 5s. What's also crazy is how many of apples features have been ripped of from Cydia.
> 
> The whole 64bit thing is just part of apples hype machine. 99.99% of users wouldn't know if a bit of software is running 32bit or 64bit. As far as I know the 5s still only comes with 1gb so its def not so they can increase the ram. In the future maybe but in my eyes its just another thing no one will notice yet will be hyped beyond belief. Just like the finger print sensor 90% of people can't and won't use.
> 
> Adding stuff like larger battery, high res cam, men card slot would be vastly better than 64bit or finger print scanner!


when you're a hater..........that's all ya got.......mate.:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jeff G said:


> You do realize that you are offering a subjective opinion. It would be far more helpful if you offered what exactly makes it boring/dated?


Everything is based on opinion. One mans apple is great while the other thinks it sucks. Just depends on what you use it for. I think Apple stuff is over rated, high priced, propitiatory based mediocrity.

But that's just my opinion.:jester:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> The more I try to understand the point of the fingerprint scanner the less I get it also.


It's so the gov can download every iPhone users fingerprint into the national database.:whistling


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

The 5 with a commuter case has been pretty rugged for me...

I'm not a 'power user' like some, so it's just great for what I need


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Everything is based on opinion. One mans apple is great while the other thinks it sucks. Just depends on what you use it for. I think Apple stuff is over rated, high priced, propitiatory based mediocrity.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.:jester:


Opinions based on fact. Facts like iPhones have no expandable memory, Androids are customizable, there are more apps for Androids...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Music on your phone...


Football on your phone...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What's nice about android is you can be different. Who wants stuff exactly the same as everyone else. It would be like everyone wearing the same clothes and living in identical houses driving the same cars. 

Android gives you numerous options from cheap to high end and they have unlimited customization. The only way the iPhone can be customized is jail break. I loved the android animated lock screen. 

I got a Auxo app switcher and it blows the IOS7 switcher away. It can also toggle any number of options. 

I used numerous other Cydia upgrades and it makes it get really close to what a android phone can do out the box. 

Activator is also a slick bit of software. You can make any button do any function you program it to. As an example I programmed the volume buttons to do track forward and back with a short hold. Such a simple thing but missing unless you jailbreak. I don't think IOS 7 does anything Cydia apps have made your phone do for the last 3+ years


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Leo G said:


> And do you realize that you seem to be very biased towards Apple?


I'm biased as well, it would take me a long time to be convinced to switch back over to Android. I've used both Apple and Android and I spend far less time tinkering with my Apple than the Android, that parts not an opinion. I think Android users like to ignore all the reports of problems associated with Android and they like to spend time tinkering around. Apple users are for the more level headed people that like to spend a little more money but get something that's more trouble free and saves them time. That's my opinion :jester:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I'm biased as well, it would take me a long time to be convinced to switch back over to Android. I've used both Apple and Android and I spend far less time tinkering with my Apple than the Android, that parts not an opinion. I think Android users like to ignore all the reports of problems associated with Android and they like to spend time tinkering around. Apple users are for the more level headed people that like to spend a little more money but get something that's more trouble free and saves them time. That's my opinion :jester:


That's a myth just like Apple systems don't get viruses and they are more stable. 

I know numerous people with android phones. I'm the only contractor I know with a iPhone. None of them have ever had problems. 

What's nice with android is if you do want to personalize your phone you can. It allows you to adjust these settings were as the iPhone don't even if you wanted to. Just because it allows you to adjust these settings it dont means the phone harder to use or more difficult. If you use it like a iPhone is used it works just the same. Neither are hard to use.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Leo G said:


> And do you realize that you seem to be very biased towards Apple?


And yes, there is a vast difference between actually offering a subjective opinion,, and being "perceived" as offering one. In all honestly, I am no techy, hence the reason I posted this here is to gain some valuable insight from folks that actually know something about them. Also, I have to admit when I first heard about the new iPhone, it sounded as though the 64 bit processor was very innovative and had the capability of changing the playing field in smartphones.

Once again, and as I stated before, I really don't have a clue with any of the particulars. I'm looking to update my smartphone, and it was my perception that the new iPhone would be a good choice, but I wanted to get the opinions of others. And yes,, I anticipated having to wade through some chaff in order to get to more substantive information offered here (which certainly has been quite a bit of real help here, of which I'm very grateful for).


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff G said:


> You do realize that you are offering a subjective opinion. It would be far more helpful if you offered what exactly makes it boring/dated?


The os has been stagnantly mundane for years. Same phone, same home screen, same bs.. I suppose I'm just needy and easily bored...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I'm biased as well, it would take me a long time to be convinced to switch back over to Android. I've used both Apple and Android and I spend far less time tinkering with my Apple than the Android, that parts not an opinion. I think Android users like to ignore all the reports of problems associated with Android and they like to spend time tinkering around. Apple users are for the more level headed people that like to spend a little more money but get something that's more trouble free and saves them time. That's my opinion :jester:


I have been in the Apple store and there are lines waiting for service on their iPhones. I have many friends with iPhones who complain all of the time about the problems they have with it. At our local Apple store you have to make an appointment to get your phone serviced. At my Verizon store I can go in, there is someone who greets me and handles my issue on the spot. While I have had to wait 10-15 minutes for an available rep, my issues are always handled right away. In the nearly 7 years I have had a smart phone, I have only had to get two phones serviced. I dropped one phone and the latest was an issue with the processor. I had a new phone in 24 hours.

I don't know about this tinkering you talk about, but I think the fact that each device is open and available for custom configuration isn't a waste of time but is the ability to make your device work for you and not for you to work for the device. I don't have to just deal with what they offer and conform it to my needs. I can find the right app for my needs.

Apple users are more level headed? The most important thing to an Apple user is having the latest model. Yeah that seems level headed. Standing in line for hours to upgrade a phone that you just purchased a year ago, yeah that's really level headed.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok just did the iOS 7 update. Not a huge fan of the icons and color scheme. It's kinda hurts my eyes. 

I will still get the new iPhone for two reason it's easy and it works for me and two it allows me to upgrade to the 4G network.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

country_huck said:


> Ok just did the iOS 7 update. Not a huge fan of the icons and color scheme. It's kinda hurts my eyes. I will still get the new iPhone for two reason it's easy and it works for me and two it allows me to upgrade to the 4G network.


That's three reasons


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> That's three reasons


Yeah yeah I can't count


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Sheep love apples!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Warren said:


> Sheep love apples!


Daaaaaaaaddy


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

This was a post on FB this morning:

_"iOS 7 problems... No Siri and my volume screen that pops up when adjusting volume keeps popping up and staying up when I set or edit my alarm clock... What have y'all noticed?"_

*Another responded:* _"There are always these issues. It's why I wait until the 2nd or 3rd patch to make sure none of the things I need to use aren't affected."_

Yeah, that sounds like an problem free platform. You Apple guys sure do have your head in the sand.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My wife ain't jailbroken on her phone so she upgraded. Sorry I should say downgraded. The icons are now sitting on top of each other after she uses certain apps. A reset fixes it until she opens them apps. She also is now only getting 2mb data through our 30mb wifi. I'm gonna try and reset the router when I'm home and see if that helps. 

What is funny is how many people are posting on Facebook about how amazing the new ios7 is lol it's a re skin and nothing more lol

One of my UK mates said its runs so much faster in 64bit lol I didn't even open my mouth to explain to him as he's far from tech savvy lol


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't found any issues yet. But it's not very groundbreaking that's for sure. Unless there is a serious change in apple's philosophy and the next phone/OS is much better next year, I do believe I'll be upgrading to android.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I haven't found any issues yet. But it's not very groundbreaking that's for sure. Unless there is a serious change in apple's philosophy and the next phone/OS is much better next year, I do believe I'll be upgrading to android.


If one icon changed colors that's groundbreaking for Apple and its fan base.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> If one icon changed colors that's groundbreaking for Apple and its fan base.


Lol the color looks so much better than androids icons though because its 64bit now!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Am I understanding this correctly: the new iPhone 5s does not release until tomorrow, yet some of you folks are already running the 64 bit processor? I thought the 64 bit OS (or so-called "true" 64 bit OS) was only available when the new 5s phone released?

I don't keep up with this kind of stuff much, hence, I'm a bit confused.:confused1:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Call me strange but all my iPhones work flawlessly. I also don't have time to "make fun" or "bash" those who don't have an iPhone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeff G said:


> Am I understanding this correctly: the new iPhone 5s does not release until tomorrow, yet some of you folks are already running the 64 bit processor? I thought the 64 bit OS (or so-called "true" 64 bit OS) was only available when the new 5s phone released?
> 
> I don't keep up with this kind of stuff much, hence, I'm a bit confused.:confused1:


It's not out yet. That's why it's funny. They hear apple say 64bit and they think its some thing their phone will do with IOS7 most apple users ain't got the first clue about the hardware or software side but they like to re spout what apple say even though it has nothing to do with the equipment they own.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The software update on my 4S went without a hitch. I've never had a problem whenever I have upgraded an IOS. That's a good thing, because I'd have no clue how to fix it. I upgraded for the iTunes radio, want to see if it was better than Pandora. The new look, motion, and the rest of the stuff really doesn't matter to me. I have 6 apps I use, as long as they run I'm good. 

Out of the 30 iDevieces in the family, only 1 has ever had a problem that needed attention from Apple, my daughters home button quit working. They exchanged a 2 year old phone at no cost to my daughter. My wife is the only one who has a phone with an Android OS, it was exchanged twice in its first week, it had to be restarted constantly. I'm not blaming the OS for this, my wife wanted the "free" phone, so of course she got a cheep piece of hardware. The 99¢ iPhone 4 (with our plan upgrade) was more than she wanted to spend. 

I get the "I can tweak my 'droid if I want to". How many really do? I know 1 person who rooted his, has, something about he didn't want to pay a hotspot fee to the carrier. I've also asked friends who own 'droids to show me what their phone will do and mine won't, so far nothing. One of them is more tech savy than most likely all of us here combined.

Jeff, no 64 bit until the 5S. 

Tom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Swype app alone is enough to keep me with Android


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Call me strange but all my iPhones work flawlessly. I also don't have time to "make fun" or "bash" those who don't have an iPhone.


You cannot bash or make fun of the superior product and the one that holds nearly 80% of the market share. Apple is hype.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Apple releases essentially the same thing with some minor tweaks, jacks the price, and the masses trample each other to get it. It's literally just brand name hype. All of the tech guys I know refuse to buy an Apple product simply because they're overratedm

Apple fans have come up with some really good sounding arguments, and also the dumb ones that you can't argue with. That doesn't change the fact that apple's products are only average compared to what else is on the market.

My girlfriend has an iPhone 4 and I literally hate using it, it is just not easy to use at all, hard to find things, etc.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I have noticed my Facebook page blowing up with people going crazy about IOS7 and the 5S. They are still using the same old (demand has outstripped supply) lol 

I have asked a few if them what makes it better as I'm thinking of putting it on my phone (I'm not but wanted them to answer) nearly all of them said it looks so cool lol nothing about how it performs except for the one guy saying his ip5 runs so much better running a 64bit OS lol 

So basically Apple gave them a new theme and the isheep go crazy! Lol I can run 1 of about 1k+ themes that all function in different ways. 

Reminds me of back when I got my iPad and the salesman said they had sold out off every size and only had one 64gb left in stock. He opened the cabinets where they keep them and the door opened further than he wanted it to. It must have had 200+ in there of just 64gb models let alone the other 4 cabinets they have with all the others. This was the day after release as well.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think its funny that those here bashing apple users are no different than themselves. You like the phone you chose and hype it up.

I hated the samsung galaxy so bad I returned it, same thing my parents did and they switched to the iPhone.

It's just a phone and an opinion.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I think its funny that those here bashing apple users are no different than themselves. You like the phone you chose and hype it up.
> 
> I hated the samsung galaxy so bad I returned it, same thing my parents did and they switched to the iPhone.
> 
> It's just a phone and an opinion.


So in your opinion what exactly has been done in IOS7 thats making people hysterical over it?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Swype app alone is enough to keep me with Android


Swype Type was an app available for the iPhone a year before it showed up on android. I never liked it so I don't use it.

Kinda like when they advertised the touch sharing, it is Bump, thats been available since the first iPhone. As of a couple of weeks ago Google now owns the parent company of Bump. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Swype Type was an app available for the iPhone a year before it showed up on android. I never liked it so I don't use it.
> 
> Kinda like when they advertised the touch sharing, it is Bump, thats been available since the first iPhone. As of a couple of weeks ago Google now owns the parent company of Bump.
> 
> Tom


"swype" typing apps have been avaliable on other platforms well before IOS had it. But the True Swype App i dont think IOS has ever had it. IOS does have copies of it but they aint as good.

Looks like the first phone that had a Swype app was a samsung back in 2009.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> "swype" typing apps have been avaliable on other platforms well before IOS had it. But the True Swype App i dont think IOS has ever had it. IOS does have copies of it but they aint as good.
> 
> Looks like the first phone that had a Swype app was a samsung back in 2009.


Stop telling ifans the truth, they can't handle it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Stop telling ifans the truth, they can't handle it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You cannot bash or make fun of the superior product and the one that holds nearly 80% of the market share. Apple is hype.


So their market share jumped 27% in 3 days?

http://www.nielsen.com/us/en/newswi...-fourths-of-recent-acquirers-chose-smart.html

Android is 53% market share, iOS 40%.

Thats for an operating system across multiple devices from multiple manufactures as opposed to an operating system from one manufacture. 

Is there any one phone running the Android operating system (seeing as there is no Android phone) that comes close to the iPhone market share?

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> So their market share jumped 27% in 3 days?
> 
> http://www.nielsen.com/us/en/newswi...-fourths-of-recent-acquirers-chose-smart.html
> 
> ...


Whats it matter if its across multiple devices. The user then has a choice to what he wants to run that OS on instead of being locked to a Iphone. Just like you can run windows on any PC including a Mac but Apple wont allow you to run their OS on any device but there hardware. Reason being is they make a lot of money of this hardware as they sell it for High end prices with Low to Mid components at best.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

http://techland.time.com/2013/04/16/ios-vs-android/

Wordwide... Android use is 70% of market share... You guys might want to open your eyes up a little bit. And Samsung outsells apple as well... Once again might want to open your eyes (or take the bucket off your head).


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Whats it matter if its across multiple devices. The user then has a choice to what he wants to run that OS on instead of being locked to a Iphone. Just like you can run windows on any PC including a Mac but Apple wont allow you to run their OS on any device but there hardware. Reason being is they make a lot of money of this hardware as they sell it for High end prices with Low to Mid components at best.


You don't get the same OS function across all the manufactures and models. I know my wife's phone which is a cheeper model phone will not do things a friends will that has a better phone. I've also heard of the carriers crippling various functions, not sure if that still happens.

I have to replace my desk top, priced a top of the line HP, Dell and the 27" iMac. all had the same (brand and model) processor, ram, graphics card, 1 TB hard drives. The iMac is $300.00 less expensive than the other 2. Still not sure what I'm going to get, have to do some more looking. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> You don't get the same OS function across all the manufactures and models. I know my wife's phone which is a cheeper model phone will not do things a friends will that has a better phone. I've also heard of the carriers crippling various functions, not sure if that still happens.
> 
> I have to replace my desk top, priced a top of the line HP, Dell and the 27" iMac. all had the same (brand and model) processor, ram, graphics card, 1 TB hard drives. The iMac is $300.00 less expensive than the other 2. Still not sure what I'm going to get, have to do some more looking.
> 
> Tom


I have never ever seen Mac priced cheaper for the same spec components. Just looking at the overview ain't a comparison. 

Both may have 

i5
16gb ram
1tb hard drive
GeForce graphics


But what i5?
What brand, freq and timings of ram
What brand and speed of drive
What series and amount of DDR

It's all in the details. you can pay. $600 or $3000 for a PC with the same spec on a quick look at The overview and ignoring the true specifications your gonna think ones a much better deal.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> So in your opinion what exactly has been done in IOS7 thats making people hysterical over it?


I have no idea. Is there some nice features? Sure
Is it anything others can't or haven't done? No. 

For me I like the way it operates, if I was a gammer or a huge tech guy apple would not be an option. I'm not, its a phone that just works for what I need and do. As they say different strokes for different folks. Each piece of tech is better suited for different tasks an people. No one product is the best or an do all


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> So in your opinion what exactly has been done in IOS7 thats making people hysterical over it?


You can write in Chinese, I'm not sure of all the features, I probably won't download it. 

As for the original post, if the iPhone 6 is coming out in early 2014 then I think I'll just wait. Rumor that one is going to be waterproof.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

LeeFowler said:


> You should check their share of profit. That's the only market share that matters as far as kicking Arse as it were.


Really? So it doesn't matter that you are losing market share every quarter and every year as long as you are making a huge profit margin? I hope that you aren't setting up you business this way. But good luck with that!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I want no phone which scans my thumbprint


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Really? So it doesn't matter that you are losing market share every quarter and every year as long as you are making a huge profit margin? I hope that you aren't setting up you business this way. But good luck with that!


I didn't say profit margin I said profit. A quick search of the google says apple owns 52% of all profit in the smart phone market. 

So... If I do 14% of all the work in my market but make 52% of the money I think my business and I could live with that. It would be hard but doable.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Really? So it doesn't matter that you are losing market share every quarter and every year as long as you are making a huge profit margin? I hope that you aren't setting up you business this way. But good luck with that!


Isn't that what everybody who is in construction wishes for, not quantity, but quality, 

To make a lot of money and doing less hard work?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

brunothedog said:


> Isn't that what everybody who is in construction wishes for, not quantity, but quality,
> 
> To make a lot of money and doing less hard work?


Yes i would love to be able to sell a sub standard product at high end product prices and have millions of sheep buy it. who wouldn't. Difference is my Hype machine is broken so i cant do that.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Yes i would love to be able to sell a sub standard product at high end product prices and have millions of sheep buy it. who wouldn't. Difference is my Hype machine is broken so i cant do that.


Yeah because this phone is really a piece of junk. Seriously?

This is the point you start looking silly. Customer satisfaction surveys would say people are happy with their iPhones just as they are with their S4s, albeit at a slightly higher rate. It's not as though one company has a corner on quality products. I notice you have a propensity to say silly things in regards to apple though... If you don't like their products don't buy them, it's simple.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Yes i would love to be able to sell a sub standard product at high end product prices and have millions of sheep buy it. who wouldn't. Difference is my Hype machine is broken so i cant do that.


sub standard product :laughing: All others wish they were apple
you my friend are an "_fill in blank"_
I hope your work, for your clients sake, doesn't reflect your opinions


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Errr and now I'm done with this thread. Thanks for the brief Friday entertainment.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

LeeFowler said:


> I didn't say profit margin I said profit. A quick search of the google says apple owns 52% of all profit in the smart phone market.
> 
> So... If I do 14% of all the work in my market but make 52% of the money I think my business and I could live with that. It would be hard but doable.


Not if you model continues to draw criticism, your stock prices drop and you are losing real market share. It's just ignorant to argue that because you hold 53% of the market share of profit doesn't mean that you can sustain it nor that it is a positive.

Read this article: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...arkup-puts-margins-ahead-of-market-share.html\

And don't forget less than two years ago they had over 23% of the market share.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not if you model continues to draw criticism, your stock prices drop and you are losing real market share. It's just ignorant to argue that because you hold 53% of the market share of profit doesn't mean that you can sustain it nor that it is a positive. Read this article: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-18/apple-s-memory-markup-puts-margins-ahead-of-market-share.html\ And don't forget less than two years ago they had over 23% of the market share.



It's the tech market, I assume everything changes. I just disagree that their model isn't sustainable, they have been thriving on this model since 2001. Does the company have things to work on? Indeed but I don't think they are as worried as you. As for market share I do realize they once owned a much bigger share of a much smaller pie.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

LeeFowler said:


> Yeah because this phone is really a piece of junk. Seriously?
> 
> This is the point you start looking silly. Customer satisfaction surveys would say people are happy with their iPhones just as they are with their S4s, albeit at a slightly higher rate. It's not as though one company has a corner on quality products. I notice you have a propensity to say silly things in regards to apple though... If you don't like their products don't buy them, it's simple.


Apple overall don't put out a quality product. They use budget to mid range hardware and charge high end prices. How do you think they make so much money. it def ain't because they sell high end components for cheap. Anyone with any tech savvy in the slightest knows this. Its available for all to see online even if your not tech savvy. Apple is in business because people are stupid. There's a lot if stupid people on earth and apple plays to the crowd who prefer form over function. there's nothing wrong with that but to argue they make better electronics than other company's is stupid.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Apple overall don't put out a quality product. They use budget to mid range hardware and charge high end prices. How do you think they make so much money. it def ain't because they sell high end components for cheap. Anyone with any tech savvy in the slightest knows this. Its available for all to see online even if your not tech savvy. Apple is in business because people are stupid. There's a lot if stupid people on earth and apple plays to the crowd who prefer form over function. there's nothing wrong with that but to argue they make better electronics than other company's is stupid.


So I'm a dummy? Makes sense...

It could be that some of those customers appreciate the entire product as a whole... I'm not sure though, I'm just a big dummy with absolutely no knowledge of tech. 

Wait... Didn't you say you also own every iPad made?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

LeeFowler said:


> It's the tech market, I assume everything changes. I just disagree that their model isn't sustainable, they have been thriving on this model since 2001. Does the company have things to work on? Indeed but I don't think they are as worried as you. As for market share I do realize they once owned a much bigger share of a much smaller pie.


How can you say that their model is sustainable when they are losing market share and stock prices are dropping? Do you think that people will continue to pay $200 for $30 worth of memory? The marketing of Android and Windows is exposing Apple for the profit hungry fraud they are.

And how do you conclude that I am worried for Apple? It's quite the opposite. I am delighted that the scales are falling from the eyes of the sheeple.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Apple overall don't put out a quality product. They use budget to mid range hardware and charge high end prices. How do you think they make so much money. it def ain't because they sell high end components for cheap. Anyone with any tech savvy in the slightest knows this. Its available for all to see online even if your not tech savvy. Apple is in business because people are stupid. There's a lot if stupid people on earth and apple plays to the crowd who prefer form over function. there's nothing wrong with that but to argue they make better electronics than other company's is stupid.


You're going a little off track there if you're talking about Apple in general. Most tech people I know use Macintoshes. Do you know how many hard drives I've seen fail in PC's? Compared to how many Macintosh hard drives fail? I've never seen any fail in a Macintosh, happens all the time on PC's. On my PC I think my third DVD burner just broke, I've never seen one brake on a Macintosh. I build PC's instead of Macs for my desktop computers, but only because I can buy much more powerful hardware for half the cost than if I were to buy a Mac. But I know I can expect to have more problems with it compared to owning a Macintosh.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

LeeFowler said:


> So I'm a dummy? Makes sense...
> 
> It could be that some of those customers appreciate the entire product as a whole... I'm not sure though, I'm just a big dummy with absolutely no knowledge of tech.
> 
> Wait... Didn't you say you also own every iPad made?


I got my daughters iPhones a year ago when iPhone 5 came out and Verzion was giving away the 4's. They use my Galaxy and their iPhones and they like my Galaxy a lot more, so much so that they don't care what their friends think, they want a Galaxy next upgrade. They want a bigger screen and more memory. My goodness if I here them ask me one more time why they can't have a more memory I am going to scream.

And what's dumb is paying their mark up on memory. How can you not describe that as dumb Sheeple? Yup, gotta have my iPhone and I don't mind paying $40 for a $1.40 charger and memory, sure sign me to pay over 4x's what it is on the open market...yeah that's not dumb. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> You're going a little off track there if you're talking about Apple in general. Most tech people I know use Macintoshes. Do you know how many hard drives I've seen fail in PC's? Compared to how many Macintosh hard drives fail? I've never seen any fail in a Macintosh, happens all the time on PC's. On my PC I think my third DVD burner just broke, I've never seen one brake on a Macintosh. I build PC's instead of Macs for my desktop computers, but only because I can buy much more powerful hardware for half the cost than if I were to buy a Mac. But I know I can expect to have more problems with it compared to owning a Macintosh.


Stop buying cheap dvd burners. Pretty simple. There are plenty of burners and components on the market that will outlast a Mac.

And if you want to see Macs and other Apple products in for service, just go to any Apple store and get in line...oh wait, make an appointment. You guys have to stop perpetuating the myth that Apples never crash or have problems.

I too know a lot of real techies and they don't own Apple. Why? Because real techies want to have control and the ability to upgrade and enhance their device, can't do that with Apple. Now if you are talking about production work (Audio/Video), Apple is pretty good.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

LeeFowler said:


> I didn't say profit margin I said profit. A quick search of the google says apple owns 52% of all profit in the smart phone market.
> 
> So... If I do 14% of all the work in my market but make 52% of the money I think my business and I could live with that. It would be hard but doable.


All that means is you are paying to much for the phone.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How can you say that their model is sustainable when they are losing market share and stock prices are dropping? Do you think that people will continue to pay $200 for $30 worth of memory? The marketing of Android and Windows is exposing Apple for the profit hungry fraud they are. And how do you conclude that I am worried for Apple? It's quite the opposite. I am delighted that the scales are falling from the eyes of the sheeple.


And there we have it... Profit hungry. What a crazy idea for a company. Produce a product that people enjoy and sale it for as much as you can. I next every company that can make money and I hope they all make as much money as they can. 

As for being sustainable. You keep getting hung up on share. Share is important for lots of things but not the sustainability of a company. If I have 90% of share but 10% of profit I have a problem.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I got my daughters iPhones a year ago when iPhone 5 came out and Verzion was giving away the 4's. They use my Galaxy and their iPhones and they like my Galaxy a lot more, so much so that they don't care what their friends think, they want a Galaxy next upgrade. They want a bigger screen and more memory. My goodness if I here them ask me one more time why they can't have a more memory I am going to scream. And what's dumb is paying their mark up on memory. How can you not describe that as dumb Sheeple? Yup, gotta have my iPhone and I don't mind paying $40 for a $1.40 charger and memory, sure sign me to pay over 4x's what it is on the open market...yeah that's not dumb. :laughing:



Yeah you're right there is nothing else that I should consider outside of memory. 

I don't get the hate of companies and profit from some people. If I don't like something I stay away from it. I realize other people have different situations and reasons for choosing that product.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> You're going a little off track there if you're talking about Apple in general. Most tech people I know use Macintoshes. Do you know how many hard drives I've seen fail in PC's? Compared to how many Macintosh hard drives fail? I've never seen any fail in a Macintosh, happens all the time on PC's. On my PC I think my third DVD burner just broke, I've never seen one brake on a Macintosh. I build PC's instead of Macs for my desktop computers, but only because I can buy much more powerful hardware for half the cost than if I were to buy a Mac. But I know I can expect to have more problems with it compared to owning a Macintosh.


Every tech person i know uses PC's the only people i know with Mac's are non tech people and one of my best mates works on the Mac support desk for a large company in the UK. He used to be in charge of the PC support desk but was moved because they were having so many problems with the Mac's. 

If you build PC's you should also know the hardware inside the Mac is no different than a $800 dell system. They dont have companys build them special better quality hardware. They use the same Ram, Hard drives, CD drives, CPU's etc etc me or you can buy. What exactly makes them more reliable? I been building PC's for many years. The one i currently have blows the socks of any Mac thats currently built and will be built in the next 1-2 years but at 1/3-1/4th the cost. I have never once had a hard drive fail and mine are on 24/7 and are worked hard. Again Macs are just PC's inside. Same hardware, same ram, same CPU, same Hardrives etc etc so what exactly make them more reliable as i said.


----------

